# is it better to have a bigger crate (for potty training)?



## carolinej1 (Jun 16, 2012)

We are getting our puppy in the beginning of December. We have heard differing things in regards to the size of the crate - so do you think it is best to have a big one (so that the puppy can potty on one end), or is it best to have a small one (and not allow puppy to potty in it).
We are aware the dog will not potty in their own home-space - but is it bad to make them hold it?? clearly we want to potty train it asap and smoothly.

We will be away from the home (due to work) from 6:30-11:15. and then 12:15-3:15. we can either block her off in the kitchen (tiled) area, or in the crate. Also, do you crate a puppy all through the night? Thank you!


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

Smaller for sure. You don't want them going in the crate at all.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Smaller is better for sure. You still want them to have enough room to be able to stand up, turn around and lay down. However, you don't want there to be enough room for her to go off into the corner and pee, and then move away from the pee spot and sleep. Hopefully that makes sense!

Also, all pups are different but with Ruby we found she would pee in her crate no matter what if left in there too long. It took her a month or so to be able to hold it during the day longer than a couple hours. Have a lot of extra bedding ready so that you don't have to be constantly washing.

She slept through the night from about 10 p.m. - 5 a.m. without a potty break starting around 9 weeks old. She sleeps in our bed -- whether they are crated or sleep in your bed is entirely a matter of preference.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 

You definitely want to buy a large crate, but block off most of it so the puppy only has a small space to turn around and sleep. If they have any extra space they *will* pee/poo in the crate.

I definitely wouldn't keep the puppy in its crate all day while you are gone at work. It's best to block off a portion of the kitchen for the puppy to explore. Also, is there anyone who can stop by and check on your pup while you are at work? It's not good for baby pups to be left alone for such long periods of time. My parents do a "doggie daycare" for us while we work full-time (we pay them for it) and it works really well for us.

Is your puppy from Sequoia's recent litter? I've been looking at all the pictures on facebook - they are too cute!!! ;D


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Agree with the others, you don't want pup to wee in the crate at all. We bought a large crate which came with a divider so when Bella was tiny I used it so she had use of half the crate. 
Bet you can't wait to get your puppy, good luck


----------



## deanfootlong (May 21, 2012)

threefsh said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> You definitely want to buy a large crate, but block off most of it so the puppy only has a small space to turn around and sleep. If they have any extra space they *will* pee/poo in the crate.
> 
> ...



hey there! I am Carolines husband. we're super excited to get our vizsla pup. yes, we are bringing home one of the girls from sequoias litter. super cute pics. cant wait to meet them (beginning of november). we plan on crating the pup during the nights. we were hoping to block off the kitchen for her to roam around in during the day while were at work. my only concern is that we have a nice new wood table and kitchen island that we hope the pup wont chew to death. thoughts on preventing that? luckily, Caroline works just a few miles from the house and takes regular lunch breaks during the day to come home. so the pup wont be all alone all day. plus our folks live nearby as well. I ordered a crate that has an adjustable divider.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

deanfootlong said:


> hey there! I am Carolines husband. we're super excited to get our vizsla pup. yes, we are bringing home one of the girls from sequoias litter. super cute pics. cant wait to meet them (beginning of november). we plan on crating the pup during the nights. we were hoping to block off the kitchen for her to roam around in during the day while were at work. my only concern is that we have a nice new wood table and kitchen island that we hope the pup wont chew to death. thoughts on preventing that? luckily, Caroline works just a few miles from the house and takes regular lunch breaks during the day to come home. so the pup wont be all alone all day. plus our folks live nearby as well. I ordered a crate that has an adjustable divider.


Hello! You might want to consider moving the table out of the puppy's area. The island should be okay unless it has legs. Riley loooooved trying to chew on the table/chair legs when she was a pup.  Once she's done teething it should be safe. Make sure to provide her with lots of stuff to chew. Bully sticks and raw marrow bones are Riley's favorites.

Our Riley is from Sequoia's litter last year. She is an absolute sweetheart and a great little hunter. I know you're going to have a wonderful new family member!


----------



## deanfootlong (May 21, 2012)

threefsh said:


> deanfootlong said:
> 
> 
> > hey there! I am Carolines husband. we're super excited to get our vizsla pup. yes, we are bringing home one of the girls from sequoias litter. super cute pics. cant wait to meet them (beginning of november). we plan on crating the pup during the nights. we were hoping to block off the kitchen for her to roam around in during the day while were at work. my only concern is that we have a nice new wood table and kitchen island that we hope the pup wont chew to death. thoughts on preventing that? luckily, Caroline works just a few miles from the house and takes regular lunch breaks during the day to come home. so the pup wont be all alone all day. plus our folks live nearby as well. I ordered a crate that has an adjustable divider.
> ...



Oh how awesome! I just burnt a little time at work going through your blog. I'll have to check out more of those photos later. Riley is beautiful. in regads to the table being moved; its not much of an option. the kitchen island has wheels, so we can wheel that out of the way. I'll have to find some sort of fencing material to put in the kitchen to keep the table out of reach and still provide plenty of room for her to roam around during the times we're gone.


----------



## carolinej1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies! Now it makes sense as to why a crate with a divider was suggested  we are SO excited! and WOW Riley is soooo cute!! Maybe they can become friends! We may have more questions - so thanks again for your help


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

carolinej1 said:


> Thank you all for the replies! Now it makes sense as to why a crate with a divider was suggested  we are SO excited! and WOW Riley is soooo cute!! Maybe they can become friends! We may have more questions - so thanks again for your help


Where are you located? We're in Santa Clara, CA - about 1hr south of San Francisco (right by San Jose).


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have a puppy from RDR too! Kiowa's litter. Julie is super helpful as well with puppy advice, we have utilized her a lot. We live in Cardiff so if you are in San Diego Miles would love to play!


----------



## deanfootlong (May 21, 2012)

Caroline and I live in San Diego. More specifically, tierrasanta. Thanks for the info guys. I'm sure Caroline and I will have many more questions to make sure we're doing things the right way


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Great, we will look forward to seeing your pup out and about once old enough!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

We are getting our puppy in July will be born in mid May. The breeder suggested using a piece of plywood held through the holes in the crate with those "tie clips". My dad made a cardboard template of the crate and used plywood in 2 pieces screwed together. He then drilled holes in the plywood to put the tie clips in. this seems to be fairly sturdy. Have yet to try it out with puppy in crate. and yes we have a crate for a full sized V.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Crates so many options like life

If your a Cal and south Player and yes She is a long one

and you want a Great Dog Handler, trainer breeder and dogs that reflexions reduce them to tears ;D

and I know both.

Top shelve Bro's and Dog life folks

ones still a up and comer but a talent and one a seasoned Pro 

"Warren Eizman" " Firestormbirddogs.com"

"Trevor Niarchos" " Redhawk Vizslas"

Warren is all old school hands on and a road show and road warrior for these great dogs He lives the truth and is on the road

Only thing about a crate I have 

make it safe keep it clean

clean waters great toys and chews

and keep the crate his place when its needed

the raw open real extreme fields waters mountains trails He or she will need so much more 

You need great dna great pups the 2 above will support you day 1 to the end

They are both Finishers for the Great Red bird dogs

I call my life Mates

and building a crate by hand shows great pride in your hand ;D

Make it a great day for 1

2 thank you

3 your blessed

and get out there and ROAR"

Wild free remote

Thats my base camp

zero cupcakes

skills


----------



## bovizsla (May 4, 2013)

We had the very same questions when we got our puppy and we decided to buy the large plastic crate that he would grow into. Bo had very few accidents in it. Our pup is not 4 months old and the crate is very comfortable with room still to grow.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

This is good to know. My crate is recommended for Boxers, Labrador Retrievers and Pointers. Do you feed your puppy in his/her crate too? I read somewhere on one of the breeder's web pages that you should feed them in there but not give them water.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi MCD! We fed our girl in her crate when she was a pup at the suggestion of our trainer. I believe it helped her to be more comfortable in there and associate it with things other than bedtime = separation and going out = separation. 

We did this as well as playing, training and of course cuddling in there - she really loves it now, it's so den-like I even get a bit jealous going into my big flat, open human bed!


----------

